# Came across another classic a Westfield Columbia!



## bigjaylow (Oct 24, 2014)

Came across another classic a Westfield Columbia! I know this site gave me an idea of a price for a bike before but it was about finding the one person or several that wanted it. In that same home I found another bicycle here are the pics can anyone tell me more about it and a idea on value I can get an idea so I can list it... I'll try to post pics aren't great but the id face plate i luckily found in a box of scrap metal...


----------



## MrColumbia (Oct 25, 2014)

The serial number will tell the year. Looks like a base model Standard Motobike from the 50's.


----------



## Freqman1 (Oct 25, 2014)

I agree serial will tell year but I'm thinking pre-war base bike and about $150. V/r Shawn


----------



## dfa242 (Oct 25, 2014)

http://www.ebay.com/itm/COLLECTIBLE...775?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item19f59d959f


----------



## Freqman1 (Oct 25, 2014)

dfa242 said:


> http://www.ebay.com/itm/COLLECTIBLE...775?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item19f59d959f




Yeah I just saw that as I was going through my eBay notifications. Big Jay you may want to seriously temper your expectations! Not sure where you pulled those numbers from but I have never seen a bike like this approach that money. V/r Shawn


----------



## MrColumbia (Oct 25, 2014)

Freqman1 said:


> I agree serial will tell year but I'm thinking pre-war base bike and about $150. V/r Shawn




I agree. No matter what year, a base unequipped motobike with missing parts (chain guard) Will never go for this type of money. That is more like what a fully equipped Deluxe 5 Star in excellent condition _might_ bring.


Correction, I see the seller has the chaingaurd. Worth $10 more.


----------



## kunzog (Oct 25, 2014)

I don't think you guys are factoring in that cool plaid accessory seat cover. That has to add value.


----------



## Freqman1 (Oct 25, 2014)

kunzog said:


> I don't think you guys are factoring in that cool plaid accessory seat cover. That has to add value.




Kinda like the 5 hp you gain when you add chrome valve covers to a small block Chevy! V/r Shawn


----------



## bikeyard (Oct 25, 2014)

*Columbia*

If your dreaming, might as well dream big


----------



## bigjaylow (Oct 25, 2014)

yes I know I'm dreaming big on the eBay listing but ill look for the serial number I don't think I saw it when I initially examine the bike and is it cool plaid seat thanks for your input I got that number from another listing I saw for what I believe was the same bike not going by the serial numberthis person was asking 1000 for the same bikethe last bike I posted on here everyone said 650 it sold for over 2000 this bike depending. Serial number have a picture of the original owner sitting on it when she was 20 back in the 1920 S ill check and reset I trust everyone's knowledge whether you ball break or not I get itThanks


----------



## bigjaylow (Oct 25, 2014)

is it at least a pre war bike iknow the $o on ebay is ridiculous but mostly use it to attract shoppers to the storefor some of the other items


----------



## cds2323 (Oct 25, 2014)

Looks like it might be a 1945-47 model. Serial number probably starts with a J or K. Looks like hubs might be blackout versions. The serial number can be found under the bottom bracket for the crank/pedals.

Edit:
Still don't see the chainguard. Maybe signal pedals?


----------



## MrColumbia (Oct 26, 2014)

bigjaylow said:


> yes I know I'm dreaming big on the eBay listing but ill look for the serial number I don't think I saw it when I initially examine the bike and is it cool plaid seat thanks for your input I got that number from another listing I saw for what I believe was the same bike not going by the serial numberthis person was asking 1000 for the same bikethe last bike I posted on here everyone said 650 it sold for over 2000 this bike depending. Serial number have a picture of the original owner sitting on it when she was 20 back in the 1920 S ill check and reset I trust everyone's knowledge whether you ball break or not I get itThanks







It's a free country and anyone can ask anything they want on ebay, that is not in dispute. If you come on the this forum though and ask for free expert advice and opinions expect a _bit of ball busting_ if you ignore that advice. As an experienced ebay seller my self, I can offer one more bit of advice and that is do advanced searches for *"completed auctions" only* when researching your item. 95% of all ebay auctions put up do not sell. Searching completed auctions will tell you what a realistic price for your item may be and what "asking prices" are that never work. Knowing more about what you are selling before listing it of course is the key to knowing if yours is "worth the same as someone elses. There are subtleties that novices simply don't recognise that make huge differences in price. 


I'm sure we all wish you success in your efforts to sell the bike. Most here do take it a little personal when old bikes are misrepresented. I hurts our hobby. That includes misrepresenting the value. We will often pick apart Craigslist and ebay auctions that are overprice by a factor of two. When one is off by a factor of eight I think there has been a lot of restraint here. 

On the year, on second look I agree in one assessment that is is probably a 1946 or 1947.


----------



## bigjaylow (Oct 28, 2014)

MrColumbia said:


> It's a free country and anyone can ask anything they want on ebay, that is not in dispute. If you come on the this forum though and ask for free expert advice and opinions expect a _bit of ball busting_ if you ignore that advice. As an experienced ebay seller my self, I can offer one more bit of advice and that is do advanced searches for *"completed auctions" only* when researching your item. 95% of all ebay auctions put up do not sell. Searching completed auctions will tell you what a realistic price for your item may be and what "asking prices" are that never work. Knowing more about what you are selling before listing it of course is the key to knowing if yours is "worth the same as someone elses. There are subtleties that novices simply don't recognise that make huge differences in price.
> 
> 
> I'm sure we all wish you success in your efforts to sell the bike. Most here do take it a little personal when old bikes are misrepresented. I hurts our hobby. That includes misrepresenting the value. We will often pick apart Craigslist and ebay auctions that are overprice by a factor of two. When one is off by a factor of eight I think there has been a lot of restraint here.
> ...



Thanks for all the help I don't need to offend I will get thE S/N
SOON I THOUGHT I had a pic of it but I must have been the last bike I appologize to all and I can handle the ball breaking...ty again guys


----------



## bigjaylow (Oct 28, 2014)

bigjaylow said:


> Thanks for all the help I don't need to offend I will get thE S/N
> SOON I THOUGHT I had a pic of it but I must have been the last bike I appologize to all and I can handle the ball breaking...ty again guys




Mean to offend


----------



## bigjaylow (Oct 29, 2014)

*I stand corrected thanks guys....*

Under the grease I found the s/n J320543 so I apologize the picture i found was of my aunt in her late 30,s as verified by my mother she hadnt seen the picture....so in that case MAY I have some info on the bike I will post better pics later when I'm home...Thanks...


----------



## MrColumbia (Oct 29, 2014)

bigjaylow said:


> Under the grease I found the s/n J320543 so I apologize the picture i found was of my aunt in her late 30,s as verified by my mother she hadnt seen the picture....so in that case MAY I have some info on the bike I will post better pics later when I'm home...Thanks...




Early post war model standard motobike. Until the new 1948 models came out Westfield used what was basically pre-war models for their line up. This is what yours is. This is why some have mistakenly identified it as a pre-war bike. The difference between deluxe and standard models was things like headlight, McCaully or Columbia chain guard and tank. Not too much other flash available until 48.


----------

